# The SS United States Group



## HellsKitchenCarl

Hello All,

I wanted to invite interested fans of the SS United States to come and join us aboard The SS United States Group on Yahoo. We have a friendly and informative message board and a growing archive of databases, files and links.

The SS United States Group also has the largest online photo archive of scans and photos to be found anywhere for the great ship, over 1,200 images in the archives and it grows all the time.

Anyone interested, please go to the link below and hit the button "join this group."

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TheSSUnitedStatesGroup/

We look forward to having you aboard!

Cheers,

Carl-


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Whats is happening with her? I saw her in Philli a couple of years ago and she was looking quite sorry for herself, are there any plans?


----------



## Billieboy

USS United States, retired liner. 

The ship has so much Brown asbestos on board, that it's just about impossible to remove it. Pity really if it could be cleaned out and replaced with modern insulation she would make Noo Yok a great port again. If anyone thinks that they could do the job, the last estimate I heard (1992) was about US$500million.


----------



## HellsKitchenCarl

All areas outside of her engineering spaces have been wiped clear of asbestos - right down to the steel and aluminum. A lot of the asbestos was removed from her engineering space as well. This was done in Sevastopol, Ukraine in the 1990's.

She is currently for sale by Star Cruises.

Cheers,

Carl-


----------



## Klaatu83

One of the Norfolk Harbor Pilots once told me that they were very annoyed when the "Big U" was removed from the Norfolk International Terminal. Apparently she had been layed-up there so long that the Pilots had gotten into the habit of using her as a reference point when making the turn into the channel while sailing out of Newport News. Once the ship was removed they had to find a new landmark upon which to execute their turn.


----------



## shamrock

Hopefully Big U will not end up being broken, however, Star Cruises (Genting Group) have twice cir***vented international rules already in regards to the disposal of ships - namely Norway & Independence, the latter cost significant fines from the EPA.

The sale clause on Big U states that she is not to be sold to outside US interests/companies. There is a tiny loophole that Star could take advantage of in this respect. The company that they sold Norway & Independence to has a US based business who acts as an intermediary for Alang & Chittagong breakers. The company doesn't outwardly advertise who they are or what they do, so those who are determined to keep Big U in the US and in one piece should be wary.

The company is Global Marketing Systems, their affiliate is Global Shipping LLC of ***berland in Maryland. They have a regional office in San Francisco too.

Global Shipping were fined $518k by the EPA for removing Independence in 2007. Unfortunately no action was taken against them in regards to Norway due to the way the whole deal was done and carried out, ie they not only cir***vented US rules but European ones too.

To a company the size of Global Shipping/Global Marketing, a $500k odd fine is not massive and certainly unlikely to be a deterrent, especially if it can be woven into the purchase price on Big U.

The firm is also known as Lila Shipping too....

http://www.manta.com/company/mm2vcjb


----------



## Billieboy

*United States*



HellsKitchenCarl said:


> All areas outside of her engineering spaces have been wiped clear of asbestos - right down to the steel and aluminum. A lot of the asbestos was removed from her engineering space as well. This was done in Sevastopol, Ukraine in the 1990's.
> 
> She is currently for sale by Star Cruises.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Carl-


Thanks Carl, I wasn't aware of that, as I've been retired since'94, some mates of mine were discussing it in '90-1. There was a hell of a lot in the Engine and boiler spaces. What the cost of fuel will be using her original turbines I've no idea. The steam plant was built at a very high thermal efficiency for the time, but I think that, "France", had at least 5% on the, "United States".


----------



## cos918

hi all . well if Its any good news. The ship breaker who is breaking Finnjet has lost a lot of money and this is well know in Alang . So I cant see any breaker giving much for her and with low scrap prices she should be safe for a while.

John


----------



## shamrock

cos918 said:


> hi all . well if Its any good news. The ship breaker who is breaking Finnjet has lost a lot of money and this is well know in Alang . So I cant see any breaker giving much for her and with low scrap prices she should be safe for a while.
> 
> John


That is probably why Independence and Regal Empress are both still floating and not beached. The breaker owners are awaiting the scrap steel price to rise.

The current demolition/scrap steel price table is here...

http://www.eurofer.org/index.php/eng/Facts-Figures/Figures/Scrap-price-index

The price per tonne at the moment is €180 whereas this time last year it was €434...that is one heck of a drop when thinking about the demolition of a ship and what you would get back for doing so.


----------



## cos918

You are so true there and that why Finnjet came back from the grave and bit her breaker big time. Oh how I laugh hee.
I do hope that The SS United States is saved ,but it will take some one with a lot of money and vision ,and they ant many of them around in these hard times.

John


----------



## shamrock

Looks like it might be all over for Big U.

According to Tradewinds, NCL have now transferred her to Star Cruises ownership in Malaysia. That pretty much cir***vents the no sale out of US clause.



> Norwegian Cruise Lines (NCL) has transferred a veteran transatlantic liner to Malaysia's Star Cruises, it said Tuesday.
> 
> The Miami-based cruiseship operator says it signed off on the transfer of the 1,926-passenger United States (built 1952) in June as part of a 2007 agreement with Star connected to the sale of half of NCL to Apollo Management.
> 
> Under the same agreement, NCL transferred the 2,002-berth Norwegian Sky (built 1999) to Star in January and chartered the vessel until 2010.
> 
> NCL said in a quarterly report to the US Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) that the United States deal reduces its property, equipment, and paid-in capital by $15m.
> 
> The United States was the fastest-ever conventional passengership when it was built, but it has been out of service since 1969. It is mothballed in the Delaware River.
> 
> NCL saved the United States from near-certain scrapping when it bought the ship in 2003 for use in its US-flag operation.
> 
> But in February TradeWinds reported that the company admitted that there was little chance the vessel would return to service and was reviewing its options.


http://www.tradewinds.no/shipsales/article542537.ece


----------



## shamrock

I cannot believe that NCL have done this again....if indeed they have cir***vented the rules once more, like they did with Norway & Independence.

With Big U now owned by Malaysian interests...which is exactly what they did with Norway & Independence before they were towed off...that makes a mockery of any idea of saving the ship or stopping an outside of US interest buying her for scrap. If Global Shipping now enter the equation...who are based in Maryland...then all hope is definitely lost as they are brokers for Priya Blue at Alang who broke up Norway.


----------



## nomorefears

shamrock said:


> I cannot believe that NCL have done this again....if indeed they have cir***vented the rules once more, like they did with Norway & Independence.
> 
> With Big U now owned by Malaysian interests...which is exactly what they did with Norway & Independence before they were towed off...that makes a mockery of any idea of saving the ship or stopping an outside of US interest buying her for scrap. If Global Shipping now enter the equation...who are based in Maryland...then all hope is definitely lost as they are brokers for Priya Blue at Alang who broke up Norway.


In the case of the US Star did enter into a 6 month arrangement to try and sell her to an entity which would preserve her and had no takers. If there are no takers for any sort of static movement how much longer are they to hang onto her? I understand that contract with her sales agents has since expired and a new one has been intered into..one that isn't said to have any preservation clause.


----------



## Kraffy

It will be disgraceful if the U.S. Govt. lets this beautiful ship go to the breakers after all these years! Along with Queen Mary she is the last of a long line of beautiful liners.


----------



## Davesdream

In order for the ship to leave any U.S. port under tow the ship has to be inspected and found to be sea worthy and in compaince with current rules. If said ship is not in complaince then the company who purchased said ship must make all necessary repairs and fines, to the ship BEFORE leaving port. No ship under tow leave U.S. waters without a certification stating the ship is NOT a hazard unto itself and the maritime enviroment. If the company cannot meet the qualifications then ship does not move.

Regards
Dave


----------



## PhilColebrook

I saw her in Philadelphia a few months ago and a dock worker was kind enough to let me past the gates. She still looks magnificent, with her fading original livery. She gives off a sense of power and majesty that no years seem to be able to tame. It would be a terrible shame for the US to lose this monument to engineering prowess and the brilliance of one of their greatest naval architects. She would look stunning alongside the aircraft carrier "Intrepid" they have down on liner row in Manhattan. Looking at her, I think she would be a hell of a ship to take apart. That, combined with the low scrap value and no interior fittings to sell off probably doesn't make her a great candidate for scrapping. Hopefully.


----------



## billyboy

has she been gutted inside then?


----------



## Lksimcoe

Davesdream said:


> In order for the ship to leave any U.S. port under tow the ship has to be inspected and found to be sea worthy and in compaince with current rules. If said ship is not in complaince then the company who purchased said ship must make all necessary repairs and fines, to the ship BEFORE leaving port. No ship under tow leave U.S. waters without a certification stating the ship is NOT a hazard unto itself and the maritime enviroment. If the company cannot meet the qualifications then ship does not move.
> 
> Regards
> Dave


Dave

How did the Independance get permission to leave San Franciso then? That ship is loaded with asbestos and dioxin, or was it another one of Star Cruises tricks?

I think you'll find the SSUS sold to a foreign "company", and once out of US waters, she will head straight for the beaches.


----------



## White Star

Since she has been gutted what are the chances of her returning to the sea?


----------



## PhilColebrook

White Star said:


> Since she has been gutted what are the chances of her returning to the sea?


Zero. But she would still make a hell of a maritime monument in some US harbour.


----------



## John Callon

Saw her in Philli this August. Rusting away to hell. Hate to say it but she may as well be scrapped which would be a shame. Saw her several times in the 60's both in New York and Southampton - magnificient looking ship.
John.


----------



## NJ Dave

Article in today's (1/12/10) New York Times saying that the Conservancy is investigating bringing the United States to New York for conversion to a floating hotel and convention center. I wouldn't get wildly optomistic about it but we can be hopeful, it would be better than what almost certainly will occur otherwise.


----------



## spongebob

Like with all classic ships,we, the ex mariners that understand what they represent, always linger after the hope that some of the better examples will be preserved but in most cases time passes by, the procrastination runs its course and in the end the costs become so astronomical that the grave yard is the destination.
Ships are so much more difficult to preserve than say a historic building, a motor vehicle or even a tree in a park for apart from the cost differences the mass of public opinion favoring the land based monuments is always so loaded in their support.
The Cutty Sark is a prime example of the lack of mass demand for preservation which is surely the prime historic ship representing the British Merchant Marine but even this ship's fate has been reduced to a replica patch up job that includes discos and entertainment facilities to try and keep the funds rolling.
Only the Royal Navy supported by unlimited Government funds can find the will to preserve the Victory and build museums around the wreck of Mary Rose, it simply would not do to lose this heritage.

Bob


----------



## HellsKitchenCarl

*Don't Give Up On the SS United States Just Yet...*

Special Philadelphia event planned for July 1...

From the SS United States Conservancy...

Special Event at Ship Scheduled on July 1st in Philadelphia 
"Save our Ship" Campaign Momentum Builds 
Pacific Merchant Marine Council "Adopts" SS United States 
Fantastic New Line of SS United States T-Shirts for Sale 
Conservancy Featured on Fox News TV in Philadelphia 
SS United States included in Ellis Island Museum Exhibit 

Greetings to our members and supporters! 

The SS United States Conservancy continues to work with Norwegian Cruise Line and Genting Hong Kong, the current owners of the SS United States, to prevent the scrapping of our national flagship. While we are encouraged by the progress we've achieved to date, the status of the ship remains precarious. 

We are excited to announce that we have planned a special celebration to take place across the street from the ship on Thursday evening, July 1. We will be celebrating the 58th anniversary of the ship's maiden voyage and will be lighting up the ship's funnels! We will provide a full update on the Conservancy's efforts to save the ship at this event as well as introduce some very special guests. We hope that you can join us! 

We are so thankful for the continued support from our members. With your continued help, we will save the SS United States! 

With our warmest greetings, 

SS United States Conservancy Board of Directors 
MAY 24, 2010 

NATIONAL FLAGSHIP CELEBRATION AND FESTIVAL 
SS UNITED STATES' FUNNELS TO BE ILLUMINATED 

Please join us on Thursday, July 1 in Philadelphia for a grand celebration in honor of the 58th anniversary of the record-breaking maiden voyage of our national flagship! While the exact schedule of events is still being finalized, current plans are to gather in the IKEA complex across the street from the SS United States' current pier. Plenty of music and refreshments will be on hand, and our special program will culminate in a recreation of artist Robert Wogan's lighting of the ship's funnels, bridge, and radar mast. Weather permitting, we will also have a special outdoor screening of SS United States: Lady in Waiting. It will be a very special evening, and we hope you can join us. Please stay turned for further details and updates. 

Tentative Schedule for July 1 National Flagship Celebration 

7:00 Music and Refreshments 
8:00 Special Announcement and Awards 
8:30 Lighting of SS United States' funnels 
8:45 Outdoor Screening of SS United States: Lady in Waiting 

SAVE OUR SHIP CAMPAIGN MOMENTUM BUILDS 
NEW OUTREACH TO CORPORATIONS AND FOUNDATIONS 

The SS United States Conservancy is continuing its Save Our Ship outreach and fundraising campaign and we offer a hearty thanks to all of our generous supporters! A few recent highlights include: 

The Dean S. Edmonds Foundation has awarded a $5,000 grant to the Conservancy! The Foundation strives to support worthy causes that do not always garner support from larger trusts and foundations and provides seed funding to help small organizations grow their donor base and achieve greater impact. The SS United States Conservancy is deeply honored by this expression of support. 

The Mays Landing Yacht Club in Mays Landing, New Jersey, has approved a $500 donation to the SS United States Conservancy! We encourage Conservancy members who are members of yacht clubs to explore the possibility of becoming institutional Plank Owners. For guidance on how to approach your club or other institution, please don't hesitate to contact us. Many thanks to Conservancy member and former SS United States passenger Henry Goldsmith for his help in facilitating this generous contribution! 

Alan Urban, a student at Owen Valley Community High School organized a fundraiser at this school and forwarded the Conservancy a check in the amount of $220.85! "Hopefully, with the money I raise, along with help from the rest of America, the Big U, the greatest ship of the 21st Century, can be saved for many years to come," Urban said. 

Long Island City-based Artist and illustrator Paul Stipkovich has been ordering Plank Owner certificates in honor of various friends and family members... thank you, Paul! Even if you have already signed on as a Plank Owner yourself, consider purchasing additional certificates for your children, parents, friends, colleagues, and other special people in your life! 

Once again, thank you one and all for your ongoing support! 

PACIFIC MERCHANT MARINE COUNCIL "ADOPTS" SS UNITED STATES 

The Pacific Merchant Marine Council has formally adopted the SS United States and become a Plank Owner as part of the SS United States Conservancy's Save Our Ship Campaign. The Council will present its certificate of adoption to Susan Gibbs, Board President, and Dan McSweeney, Executive Director, at the Navy League's Merchant Marine Committee Meeting near Washington, DC on June 4th. The Conservancy will also be granted honorary membership in the Navy League. The Navy League's Merchant Marine Committee is chaired by VADM Albert Herberger who served as a young cadet on the SS United States' maiden voyage. 

The Navy League is the foremost citizens' organization that serves supports, and stands with the U.S. sea services - the Navy, Marine Corps, Coast Guard and the U.S. flag merchant marine. The Navy League has a network of 270 councils and 53,000 members. The League's Pacific Merchant Marine Council was chartered on December 11, 2006. 

The SS United States Conservancy is deeply grateful for the Pacific Merchant Marine Council's support and is honored for this important recognition from the Navy League. 

GREGORY SHUTTERS DESIGNS FABULOUS NEW LINE OF 
SS UNITED STATES T-SHIRTS 

Gregory Shutters has launched a fabulous new line of T-Shirts featuring the SS United States Conservancy's Save Our Ship Campaign! 

As the "Don't Give Up the Shirt" Website explains, "With every purchase of this very attractive tribute to the vessel, funds will be raised for the purpose of restoring this ship to its shiny, former glory: a testament to American ingenuity and the American century. With your support, this amazing ship, both longer and larger than the Titanic, can enjoy a new life as a hotel, convention center, and maritime museum, and serve as a stately tribute to America's industrial past." 

Shirts (by American Apparel) are made from 100% Fine Jersey cotton and come in sizes ranging from XS to XL. Shirts are printed in Milwaukee, Wisconsin with eco-friendly inks by Orchard Street Press. All proceeds from these sales will support the SS United States Conservancy's efforts to save the ship for future generations. 

Contact [email protected] with any questions about this new wonderful line of SS United States apparel. 

To order your own "Don't Give up the Ship" shirt, CLICK HERE. 

HUGE MEDIA HIT ON PHILADELPHIA'S 
FOX NEWS TELEVISION AFFILIATE 

Conservancy President Susan Gibbs and Executive Director Dan McSweeney were interviewed live on Fox 29 in Philadelphia. Fox News' "Good Day" program has been promoting the SS United States as a site for a possible casino in Philadelphia, a plan that the SS United States Conservancy is now exploring. The Conservancy commends Fox 29's Mike Jerrick and Steve Keeley for their interest in the SS United States and for sharing her plight with Fox's viewers in the Philadelphia area! 

ARTIST AND ELLIS ISLAND PARK RANGER MOUNTS 
SS UNITED STATES DISPLAY 

SS United States Conservancy supporter Dave McCutcheon, who attended the "Save Our Ship" campaign launch event in New York on March 11th, has mounted a show of his paintings at the Ellis Island Immigration Museum, where he also serves as a National Park Service Park Ranger. 
McCutcheon's show is titled "American Immigrant Trail." It offers an illustrated history of immigration in New York and America at large. He included a painting of the SS United States, as the vessel transported thousands of immigrants to the United States during her 17 years of service. 

"This ship is in important part of our history," said McCutcheon, a native of Brooklyn who has been painting all of his life and studied under famous animator Don Duga, who is best known for his work on the television classic "Frosty the Snowman." 

"The vessel very definitely needs to be preserved, as she showed that she was the pride of our country...there are not many liners left and certainly none like our Big U." 

NUMBER OF PLANK OWNERS NEARS 650 

To those of you who have not yet joined the Campaign, the Conservancy's national campaign titled "Save Our Ship" (SOS) offers a customized "Plank Owner" certificate for tax-deductible donations of at least $25 via its DONOR WEBSITE. 

Please click on the link above and give as generously as you can. If every American contributes even a modest amount, the SS United States could be saved, but we are in urgent need of your help! Your continued support is what fuels our determination to save the SS United States! 

For the latest news about the SS United States, 
please visit our Save Our Ship blog 

Please visit our bookstore on Blurb.com. 

Please support our efforts to save 
the SS United States by 
visiting our store. 

SS United States Conservancy 
P.O. Box 32115 
Washington, DC 20007 
(888)-488-7787 

SS United States Conservancy | P.O. Box 32115 | Washington | DC | 20007


----------



## shamrock

It appears that a deal has been struck and Big U could be saved from the breakers...however, as I have said on the cruising site, buying her is one thing, having the time and money to save & restore here is another thing completely. I hope they do manage to do something constructive with the old girl but its a huge mountain to climb in anyones book.

http://www.thecruisingforum.com/showthread.php?p=25914#post25914


----------



## ssr481

Here is a link to the article in the Wall Street Journal's website about the donor in Philadelphia and the deal to save the SS United States - 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704334604575339053837359296.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## Davesdream

In response to post 18, They were numerous attemps to tow her out of port but the US Coast Guard held up the tow. She was not able to leave until the authorities were satisfied that the Abeseto was NOT in powered form, which is the deadlist part of abeseto. As for the toxin's most were removed that could be removed prior to her departure from US waters. Once overseas it is out of the US hands until the sale or proof of sale falls through, then at such time the ship in question is seized.

Regards
Dave


----------

